# طلب مساعدة حول اعادة تدوير الالمونيوم



## اكرم جفارة (9 مارس 2009)

:18:اخواني احتاج لمعلومات حول اعادة تدوير الالمونيوم بصفة عامة وتدوير علب المشروبات بصفة خاصة ودلك لعمل دراسة جدوى حول اقامة مصنع لتدوير علب الالومنيوم 
شاكرين حسن تعاونكم


----------

